# Baked Macaroni & Cheese



## Chef Maloney (Dec 11, 2012)

I've never been a big fan of macaroni & cheese but when I found this gourmet french version 25 years ago I changed my mind. So easy.
This can be made ahead of time, refrigerated, and baked later.


*BAKED MACARONI & CHEESE*

1/2 Lb. Macaroni, cooked & drained (like elbow)

3 Tblsp. Butter
1 Tblsp. Flour
2 cups Milk
Salt & Pepper to taste
1/8 tsp. Nutmeg

1 cup Gruyere Cheese, grated
2 Tblsp. Butter

Cook the Macaroni according to package directions. Drain. Toss in a little Butter & Stir to keep it from sticking together. 
Set Aside.

Melt the Butter in a pot, Whisk in the Flour, Cook and stir for 2-3 minutes to remove the flour taste. 
Pour in the Milk. Whisking, until it comes to a boiL. The Sauce will be fairly thin. Add the Salt, Pepper & Nutmeg.
Turn Off the Heat.
Stir-In 2/3 of the Gruyere. Stir until Cheese is Melted.
Stir in the cooked Macaroni.
Pour Into a Buttered Baking Dish.
Top w/remaining Gruyere. Dot w/Butter

Bake for approximately 20 minutes, 425 degrees, until top is Browned.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 11, 2012)

Sounds great, love gruyere!  Very similar to mine but I go with more roux for a thicker mornay and I top breadcrumbs mixed with a little Emeril's Essence (not a fan of the guy but it's a great spice mix though) and some grated cheese to make an au gratin.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 11, 2012)

This does sound lovely, will try this one


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 11, 2012)

*Hey with* Gruyere Cheese it has to be wonderful!  I used it on top of my French Onion Soup a few nights ago, and I had forgotten what a remarkable flavor it has.
Copied and pasted, and will try it soon. Thanks CM!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 11, 2012)

The recipe is a bit confusing.

The fat flour ratio should be 1:1, as in 3T butter 3T flour.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

jennyema said:


> The recipe is a bit confusing.
> 
> The fat flour ratio should be 1:1, as in 3T butter 3T flour.


 
No. The fat/flour ratio is correct for this recipe. If you want it thicker go for it, although baking will remove moisture and it may be too dry


----------



## jennyema (Dec 12, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> No. The fat/flour ratio is correct for this recipe. If you want it thicker go for it, although baking will remove moisture and it may be too dry


 
What ratio _do_ they use?

5T of butter are listed.  One T of flour.

The thickness of bechemel sauce is determined by how much liquid you use or how much roux you make but the fat/flour ratio always should be 1:1.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

jennyema said:


> What ratio _do_ they use?
> 
> 5T of butter are listed. One T of flour.
> 
> The thickness of bechemel sauce is determined by how much liquid you use or how much roux you make but the fat/flour ratio always should be 1:1.


 
Yes. This is a thinner sauce.
Use 3 Tblsp. Flour & 1 Tblsp. Butter for making the roux for the sauce.
The other 2 Tblsp. butter listed at the bottom of the recipe are used for dotting the top of the casserole. 
As stated, the sauce will be fairly fluid with this ratio but you will find after baking it comes out just right. 
Sorry for the confusion jennyema, please feel free to ask more questions if you'd like.


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2012)

My family likes ther mac and cheese with tomatoes. So I drain the large can of tomatoes and also the hand crushed ones. I use that liquid combined with the milk as part of the liquid for the sauce. I too make a very thin sauce. The macaroni will abosrb a lot of the liquid and any cheese will add to the thickness as well. The only difference is that I have to use a whole pound of maraconi. We have casserole size elbows. They are bigger and absorb more of the liquid.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 12, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Yes. This is a thinner sauce.
> Use 3 Tblsp. Flour & 1 Tblsp. Butter for making the roux for the sauce.
> The other 2 Tblsp. butter listed at the bottom of the recipe are used for dotting the top of the casserole.
> As stated, the sauce will be fairly fluid with this ratio but you will find after baking it comes out just right.
> Sorry for the confusion jennyema, please feel free to ask more questions if you'd like.



The recipe calls for only one T of flour and doesn't tell you how much butter to use for the roux.

I agree that you need a thin sauce for a baked Mac and cheese recipe like this.  In fact my recipe is very similar but I use a pound of pasta, two cups of cheese and 5:5 butter/flour.  I just eyeball the milk.  The roux/liquid ratio is what makes a sauce thick or loose, not the amount of butter or flour.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

jennyema said:


> The recipe calls for only one T of flour and doesn't tell you how much butter to use for the roux.
> 
> I agree that you need a thin sauce for a baked Mac and cheese recipe like this. In fact my recipe is very similar but I use a pound of pasta, two cups of cheese and 5:5 butter/flour. I just eyeball the milk. The roux/liquid ratio is what makes a sauce thick or loose, not the amount of butter or flour.


 
details, details...oh ya? well, maybe you're confused because I'm confused. hahaha Now you're making me laugh. You are perfectly right. 
Well use 3 Tblsp. of flour and 1 Tblsp. butter or whatever you'd like. Sounds like you've made something like this before. You can adjust the thickness of the sauce yourself eh? 
That's the problem with not copying a recipe word-for-word I guess. You occasionalliy get people like me who should be spending more time in the kitchen 
I'd love your recipe. Do tell.  :>)


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

jennyema said:


> The recipe calls for only one T of flour and doesn't tell you how much butter to use for the roux.
> 
> I agree that you need a thin sauce for a baked Mac and cheese recipe like this. In fact my recipe is very similar but I use a pound of pasta, two cups of cheese and 5:5 butter/flour. I just eyeball the milk. The roux/liquid ratio is what makes a sauce thick or loose, not the amount of butter or flour.


 
jennyema, sorry you're so confused. It sounds like you've made something like this before so you should be able to figure it out.
Won't you please post your recipe? I'm sure we'd all love to see it


----------



## Junie (Dec 12, 2012)

chef maloney I made you macaroni and cheese recipe and it was very good. I made it just the way in the recipe you wrote. We really like it alot and I am making it again. Maybe that person that got confused does'nt cook very much who knows. anyway thanks


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

You are welcome Junie glad you liked it


----------



## jennyema (Dec 12, 2012)

Junie said:


> chef maloney I made you macaroni and cheese recipe and it was very good. I made it just the way in the recipe you wrote. We really like it alot and I am making it again. Maybe that person that got confused does'nt cook very much who knows. anyway thanks



That's a good one.  I'm not confused. I'm pointing out that both that the recipe is confusing (how much butter did you use?) and that it uses an incorrect ratio for bechemel sauce.

But glad you liked it!


----------



## Junie (Dec 12, 2012)

jennyema said:


> That's a good one. I'm not confused. I'm pointing out that both that the recipe is confusing (how much butter did you use?) and that it uses an incorrect ratio for bechemel sauce.
> 
> But glad you liked it!


 
But I do see the amount of butter to use right at the top. Maybe its not a correct ratio for bechemel sauce. I don't think it is one cause I don't see the word bechemel in there anywhere. It must just be right for the recipe. We liked it that way. anyway we liked it and it came out good you should make it. good luck.


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2012)

Junie said:


> But I do see the amount of butter to use right at the top. Maybe its not a correct ratio for bechemel sauce. I don't think it is one cause I don't see the word bechemel in there anywhere. It must just be right for the recipe. We liked it that way. anyway we liked it and it came out good you should make it. good luck.


 
The average cook makes a true bechemel sauce for mac and cheese. Chef M has a different sauce that sounds like it should be a bechemel and yet it is not. I can understand what Jennyna was saying. She was looking for the standard bechemel. That wasn't it. 

But thank you for trying it and letting us know that the amounts are correct. Even though they sound like they aren't.


----------



## Junie (Dec 12, 2012)

I amm sorry jennyemma Addie told me and I dont want to hurt your feelings ever. I really like looking at your recipes on here and I don't want to get deleted like Addie said when she sent me the message on here. I didnt mean to critacize you ever I reallymean it. I just want to be as good of a cook as you some day and respectd like Addie says. so please don't be mad at me.I am sorry.I hope you show me some more recipes please dont stop


----------



## Junie (Dec 12, 2012)

and thank you Addie you are nice for helping me. You are nice to Jennyemma.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 12, 2012)

There are many ways to make a recipe, no one way is right. Many of us love to take a recipe and put our own spin on it.  A reason why we call this forum, " Discuss Cooking"  is, well, we discuss cooking!  We can agree, or not, and we welcome all opinions.  

Please don't apologize, Junie!  So glad your mac and cheese turned out great!  Don't worry what the sauce is called.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 13, 2012)

Does anyone use the old toss a noodle on the ceiling trick method and if it sticks,  it's cooked just right.    I think that's what al dente translates to in Englsh.


----------



## Addie (Dec 13, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Does anyone use the old toss a noodle on the ceiling trick method and if it sticks, it's cooked just right. I think that's what al dente translates to in Englsh.


 
What it translates to is "to the tooth" as dente = dental. It is Italian. And no, I don't toss it on the ceiling, wall or anywhere else. I don't need another mess to clean up. I taste it. If the pasta has a little bite to it, then it is ready. Also, the longer you cook pasta, it becomes whiter and whiter. It loses that yellowish color. Then when it is all white, you know just by looking at it that it is done. Experienced cooks know this trick. They can tell just by looking at the pasta if it is done.


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 13, 2012)

I do the same thing but with real American cheese (Kraft Deli Deluxe) and the addition of a small diced onion sauted in the fat before adding the flour. The onion really makes a difference to me. I cover the top of the mac with slices of cheese and kraft parm to form a scab as we call it and fight for it.

I use non-fat milk and it still works fine. A pinch of granulated garlic sometimes too.

Gruyere melts so nice I think I will try a blend next time. Thanks! I usually use it for fondue only.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 13, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> jennyema, sorry you're so confused. It sounds like you've made something like this before so you should be able to figure it out.
> Won't you please post your recipe? I'm sure we'd all love to see it



I'm not confused at all 

But the recipe is very confusing especially for a beginner cook because it calls for 5 tablespoons of butter  and only 1T of flour.  And there are no clear directions about how the butter is to be used in terms of quantities.  

I have already made my point about the fact that no matter what, using only 1T of butter is not the correct ratio for bechemel sauce, which is the base for a non-custard mac and cheese.

BUT... Thanks for asking for my recipe!   It's a lot like yours but with proper ratios. And double the quantity.  I top it with a 1:1 bread crumbs and Parmigiano-Reggiano combined into a sandy texture with lots of melted butter.

I already posted it and you quoted it in your post above! 

 I usually use a mixture of cheeses, including some gruyere.  I don't like using all gruyere, even though it's my favorite cheese.   If you use only one type of cheese the end product can be too one note.  I usually use a four cheese blend.  Sometimes more, depending on what cheese leftovers are in my fridge.

My mac and cheese is a popular item on my catering menu, so I make it a lot.  

Will be making it for Christmas Dinner, in fact.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 14, 2012)

Junie said:


> But I do see the amount of butter to use right at the top. Maybe its not a correct ratio for bechemel sauce. I don't think it is one cause I don't see the word bechemel in there anywhere. It must just be right for the recipe. We liked it that way. anyway we liked it and it came out good you should make it. good luck.


 


Junie said:


> I amm sorry jennyemma Addie told me and I dont want to hurt your feelings ever. I really like looking at your recipes on here and I don't want to get deleted like Addie said when she sent me the message on here. I didnt mean to critacize you ever I reallymean it. I just want to be as good of a cook as you some day and respectd like Addie says. so please don't be mad at me.I am sorry.I hope you show me some more recipes please dont stop


 
Junie, Jennyema is not confused at all  So nice of you to apologize to jennyema because you felt you may have offended her, although I agree with Dawgluver that there was no need to apologize. You are correct, it is not a bechemel sauce. Glad you enjoyed the recipe. You are a sweetheart


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 14, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I do the same thing but with real American cheese (Kraft Deli Deluxe)


 For a moment I thought you were referring to the discussion above your post about tossing noodles on the ceiling. 

As a huge mac & cheese fan I am always on the lookout for different ways to put a new spin on such a yummy dish. And Gruyere has such a nice texture - definitely saving this recipe to try out!


----------



## creative (Mar 2, 2016)

Many of these macaroni and cheese recipes are baked

25 Insane Macaroni and Cheese Recipes You Shouldn't Live Your Life Without


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Mar 3, 2016)

creative said:


> Many of these macaroni and cheese recipes are baked
> 
> 25 Insane Macaroni and Cheese Recipes You Shouldn't Live Your Life Without



Saved and thanks. I like to mix cheeses and add lobster or crab.


----------



## rodentraiser (Mar 4, 2016)

I made what I thought was a good baked macaroni and cheese dish, but when I took it out of the oven, all the cheese was gone. I mean, it was on the noodles and all, but I had wanted some some sauce at the bottom of the dish.

I had used 1 cup of macaroni and 2 cups of milk, so do I really need to up the milk to 4 cups?


----------



## jennyema (Mar 4, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> I made what I thought was a good baked macaroni and cheese dish, but when I took it out of the oven, all the cheese was gone. I mean, it was on the noodles and all, but I had wanted some some sauce at the bottom of the dish.
> 
> I had used 1 cup of macaroni and 2 cups of milk, so do I really need to up the milk to 4 cups?


 
How did you make it?  Describe the process.


----------



## rodentraiser (Mar 5, 2016)

I boiled the macaroni first, then made a roux with flour and milk, and added the cheese to that so it would melt. Then I put the macaroni in a casserole dish, poured the cheese sauce mixture over it, sprinkled on some bread crumbs, and put it in the oven for about 15 to 20 minutes to crisp the bread crumbs. 

I had plenty of sauce when I poured it over the macaroni, but when it came out of the oven, there was no sauce anymore on the bottom of the casserole dish.

I used 1 cup of macaroni and that filled the casserole dish, and there seemed to be plenty of sauce with 2 cups of milk and however much cheese I put in. I don't know exactly how much cheese I shredded, but when I added in and it had melted, I still had a creamy sauce.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 5, 2016)

Did you use any butter? Roux is butter and flour; when you add milk, then you have béchamel sauce. And at what temperature did you bake it?


----------



## rodentraiser (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh, yeah, I put butter in it. That's how I always do it. A couple tablespoons of butter, then a couple tablespoons of flour, mix it well and cook the flour for a minute, then add the milk.

I baked at a standard 350°. I'm just thinking I didn't put in enough sauce, or maybe next time I shouldn't bother baking the macaroni and cheese, because it was perfectly edible without baking and I had extra sauce on the bottom of the dish then. Or, more practically, I could just use half the macaroni I used, since a casserole dish gave me 5+ servings.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 5, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> I boiled the macaroni first, then made a roux with flour and milk, and added the cheese to that so it would melt. Then I put the macaroni in a casserole dish, poured the cheese sauce mixture over it, sprinkled on some bread crumbs, and *put it in the oven for about 15 to 20 minutes to crisp the bread crumbs.*
> 
> I had plenty of sauce when I poured it over the macaroni, but when it came out of the oven, there was no sauce anymore on the bottom of the casserole dish.
> 
> I used 1 cup of macaroni and that filled the casserole dish, and there seemed to be plenty of sauce with 2 cups of milk and however much cheese I put in. I don't know exactly how much cheese I shredded, but when I added in and it had melted, I still had a creamy sauce.


 
Hi, rodentraiser.   Your proportions sound about right to me. Since your mac and cheese was basically done, I think another 15-20 minutes in the oven at 350 just to crisp up the bread topping was too long, and it absorbed the sauce.  If you like a bread crumb topping on your mac and cheese (I do!), put your mac and cheese casserole under the broiler for a minute or two to crisp up your bread topping and brown it.   Keep an eye on it though, it will only take a minute or two.


----------



## rodentraiser (Mar 7, 2016)

That sounds like a plan to me! Thank you!


----------



## menumaker (Mar 9, 2016)

I lattice streaky bacon straight onto a baking sheet slightly bigger than the mac/cheese dish ( because it will shrivel a bit and place in the oven at the same time to get really crispy. Then I gently lift it onto the top of the mac/cheese before serving. If there are vegetarians  present then I just serve it seperately..You can cut the lattice into portions with kitchen scissors if you want.


----------



## creative (Mar 9, 2016)

menumaker said:


> I lattice streaky bacon straight onto a baking sheet slightly bigger than the mac/cheese dish ( because it will shrivel a bit and place in the oven at the same time to get really crispy. Then I gently lift it onto the top of the mac/cheese before serving. If there are vegetarians  present then I just serve it seperately..You can cut the lattice into portions with kitchen scissors if you want.


Your post made me think of this (seems to be the latest craze...seen it many times recently)

Mac & Cheese-stuffed Bacon Cups – Get Off The Couch and Cook


----------



## menumaker (Mar 9, 2016)

Ah, That looks good, I haven't seen that one. To be honest, I've served bacon with mac/cheese for years. It's the lattice presentation that is new. It is pretty inviting I have to say.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 25, 2016)

*No-boiling Mac & Cheese, NY Times style*

I've been using this recipe from the NY Times for years now. It has the great advantage of taking fifteen minutes to get in the oven, because everything is dumped in raw. It also adds 2 lb of cheese and 1 lb of cottage cheese to 1 lb of raw pasta, so it is an adult dose. I prefer to start with good cheddar, and an easy way to "grate" it is to put it through a meat grinder. It comes out as enormous, fat noodles of cheese, but they work fine, here (and also give me ideas about making noodly appetizers). My favourite easily-found cheddar is Coastal.

*Creamy Macaroni and Cheese* (NYT)​
 Time: 15 minutes prep time; 1 hour baking time, using uncooked pasta.

4 tbs butter
16oz cottage cheese (not lowfat)
32oz milk (not skim)
2 tsp dry mustard
Pinch cayenne
Pinch freshly grated nutmeg
1 tsp salt
½ tsp freshly ground black pepper
2 pounds sharp or extra-sharp cheddar cheese, grated
1 pound large elbow pasta, uncooked.
Bright orange food dye (optional: recommended if serving to Kraft-acclimated children)

*375F *Position an oven rack in upper third of oven. Use a little butter to grease a 9x13 baking dish.

In a large bowl, mix all the wet ingredients together. Mix in food dye if using. Measure mustard, cayenne, nutmeg, salt and pepper into a small bowl, mix in with some tablespoons of the wet ingredient mix, mix into the large bowl.

Add dry pasta to bowl. Save a couple ounces of cheese, add all the rest of the ingredients and mix in. Pour everything into baking dish. Cover tightly with foil and bake 30 minutes.

Uncover pan, stir gently (if possible), sprinkle with reserved cheese. Bake, uncovered, 30 minutes more, until browned to your liking. Let cool 15 minutes before serving.

It's also really nice with a chopped tomato mixed in.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 25, 2016)

outRIAAge said:


> *I've been using this recipe from the NY Times for years now. It has the great advantage of taking fifteen minutes to get in the oven,* because everything is dumped in raw. It also adds 2 lb of cheese and 1 lb of cottage cheese to 1 lb of raw pasta, so it is an adult dose.* I prefer to start with good cheddar, and an easy way to "grate" it is to* *put it through a meat grinder*. It comes out as enormous, fat noodles of cheese, but they work fine, here (and also give me ideas about making noodly appetizers). My favourite easily-found cheddar is Coastal.
> 
> *Creamy Macaroni and Cheese* (NYT)​
> Time: 15 minutes prep time; 1 hour baking time, using uncooked pasta.
> ...


 
OutRIAAage....
I don't mean to be rude, but *seriously*...using a meat grinder for the cheese and adding "bright orange food dye"...?  

Here's the NYTimes recipe you referred to. You've adapted it quite a bit. 

Creamy Macaroni and Cheese Recipe - NYT Cooking

As I said...I really don't mean to offend...but do you ever have any just run-of-the-mill daily dinners that you'd care to share?  Is this how you eat daily?  Most, *if not all*, of us would not buy and add artificial orange food dye, or use a meat grinder for cheese.  We're only talking mac and cheese here.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 26, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> OutRIAAage....
> I don't mean to be rude, but *seriously*...using a meat grinder for the cheese and adding "bright orange food dye"...?
> 
> Here's the NYTimes recipe you referred to. You've adapted it quite a bit.
> ...



I disagree: you obviously DO mean to be rude. As did the person earlier today who wrote something like: "I, I, me, me - do you ever get over yourself?" in response to a very easy lemon curd recipe I posted.

Do I ever have run-of-the-mill daily dinners that I care to share? Do you mean like the Mince 'n Champit Tatties and Bashed Neeps I posted yesterday, which is close to the easiest recipe in the world? Did I miss some site requirement that I have to be a fan of Rachel Ray and her yummo can-openers? Or did you mean a simple, everyday recipe like the mac 'n cheese I just posted? It takes fifteen minutes to prep, can be kept oven-ready for days, which makes you look like some leisurely Martha-Stewart-genius. The meat grinder was already out, and worked great for grating the cheese, and I came up with the food-dye trick when my Canadian great-cousins started out dubious before inhaling it. For some reason those simple tips offend your sensibilities.

That said, I do not think that this public forum is an appropriate venue for hostile comments and personal attacks. If that is what you want to do, please message me privately. I've only been here a month, but the word "clique" keeps bubbling up into my mind. This indeed may be the wrong forum for me, but I'm not yet convinced.

I enjoy cooking, and sharing and learning techniques and recipes, is all. I ask once again for you to restrict personal attacks to the available private channel.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 26, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> ...and adding "bright orange food dye"...?
> 
> Here's the NYTimes recipe you referred to. You've adapted it quite a bit.
> 
> ...use a meat grinder for cheese.  We're only talking mac and cheese here...


*Cheryl*, I took the food dye comment as a silly throw-away comment. After all, *outRIAAge* is Scottish...dry humour and all that rot.  Also, as far as I can tell, the recipe isn't so much "adapted" as it has been doubled. The choice of a meat grinder to "grate" cheese is, um, interesting...but not much different than using a more acceptable appliance like a food processor. I say whatever floats your boat...or grinds your cheese.



outRIAAge said:


> ...Do I ever have run-of-the-mill daily dinners that I care to share? Do you mean like the Mince 'n Champit Tatties and Bashed Neeps...


'Fess up, *out-*, all that recipe amounts to is a deconstructed version of a Cottage Pie. And now I have a taste for one...

PS - Although I've save a number of NYT recipes over the years, I've never noticed this one. I'm glad you posted it and *Cheryl* posted the NYT link, otherwise I might have never paid attention. I now have it saved in my NYT recipe box, to be made at a later time when running the oven isn't a crazy idea. While your daytime highs are in the 70s, our nighttime low will be 70. Crazy hot to be running the oven.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 26, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Cheryl*'Fess up, *out-*, all that recipe amounts to is a deconstructed version of a Cottage Pie. And now I have a taste for one...



No: it's the sloppy-joe version, But now you've set me the task of first finding out if anyone has posted Keith Richards' recipe for Shepherd's Pie, and if not I'll post it. It's from his autobiography, and his killer-trick is to use both sauteed onions and raw onions while assembling. His recipe easily beats the one from the Cooking Institute of America (CIA), and that is not the first time Keith Richards has run rings around an outfit called the CIA.


----------

